
Microsoft tries to entice developers to choose Windows Phone 7 - taylorbuley
http://www.osnews.com/story/25743/Microsoft_tries_to_entice_developers_to_choose_Windows_Phone_7
======
taylorbuley
I had never heard of the "Ring-fencing" concept. Makes total sense but
interesting nonetheless to see MSFT set aside $10m to push the tactic.

